# Продукты компании McAfee, Inc.: Проблемы, вопросы, обсуждения



## Mila

*Обновление McAfee парализовало работу компьютеров*

Вчера многие пользователи антивирусных продуктов McAfee столкнулись со сбоями в работе своих компьютеров, функционирование которых было нарушено постоянными перезагрузками операционной системы.

О масштабности проблемы стало известно из сообщений пользователей, засыпавших Twitter многочисленными жалобами в адрес продукции McAfee. В конечном итоге выяснилось, что причиной сбоев стали дефектные обновления, накануне распространенные компанией. После скачивания сигнатур антивирусные приложения McAfee по ошибке детектировали системный файл svchost.exe как зараженный и выгружали его из памяти, нарушая работу Windows.







Сообщается, что сбойный апдейт был доступен для загрузки в течение четырех часов, после чего McAfee удалила его с серверов обновления. За это время жертвами невнимательности сотрудников компании стали десятки тысяч пользователей, на компьютерах которых была установлена операционная система Windows XP SP3. Предварительное расследование инцидента показало, что неприятность затронула в основном корпоративные ПК. Машины частных пользователей пострадали в меньшей степени.

Стоит отметить, что месяцем ранее аналогичная ситуация произошла в BitDefender. Тогда сотрудники упомянутой компании также выпустили дефектные обновления и парализовали работу компьютеров под управлением 64-битных версий Windows. Похоже, выпуск непроверенных апдейтов становится традицией для разработчиков антивирусного ПО.



источник


----------



## zaq

*Киберпреступники быстро воспользовались проблемами McAfee.*

Специалисты по компьютерной безопасности предупредили о том, что пользователи, ищущие в Сети информацию о сбое антивируса McAfee, имеют все шансы наткнуться в результатах поисковой выдачи на вредоносные ссылки, переход по которым чреват установкой фальшивых антивирусных продуктов.

Как это все чаще случается в последнее время, киберпреступники оказались первыми, кто среагировал на инцидент, однако реакцию эту никак нельзя назвать полезной, поскольку Сеть практически сразу заполонили вредоносные ссылки, для поднятия рейтинга которых использовались ключевые слова, связанные с данным инцидентом.

Многие из этих ссылок помогают злоумышленникам заразить компьютеры пользователей поддельными антивирусами, извещающими жертв о том, что их машины заражены и призывающими купить полную лицензию на “антивирус”, чтобы избавиться от угрозы.

По словам старшего технического консультанта Sophos Грэхема Клули, такие результаты выдачи появляются на самой первой странице поисковой системы, что повышает вероятность перехода на них. Эксперт предупреждает, что всплывающие на вредоносных страницах фальшивые предупреждения служат лишь для того, чтобы заставить пользователей установить вредоносные программы, позволяющие получить контроль над корпоративными компьютерами и даже выкрасть данные банковских карт.

Источник


----------



## Mila

*McAfee возместит ущерб клиентам, пострадавшим от дефектного обновления*

McAfee намеревается покрыть пользователям антивирусных продуктов расходы, вызванные вынужденным простоем компьютеров и необходимостью экстренного восстановления систем, функциональность которых была нарушена из-за халатности сотрудников компании. 







Официальные извинения за сбой в работе продукта компания принесла спустя два дня, а почти через неделю руководство McAfee приняло решение компенсировать клиентам издержки, связанные с некорректным функционированием антивируса. О том, как именно разработчик собирается возмещать расходы, пока не сообщается, и обо всех подробностях акции McAfee планируют рассказать в ближайшие дни. В компании обещают приложить максимум усилий для решения данного вопроса и готовы пойти на уступки лояльным клиентам, которые несмотря ни на что продолжат пользоваться продуктами McAfee. Таковым производитель пообещал бесплатно предоставить двухгодичную подписку на антивирус.


источник


----------



## parkito

*Как включить проверку флешек в McAfee*

Являюсь закоренелым пользователем продуктов лаборатории Касперского. Но вот лицуха кончилась и люди подилилися со мной лицензией на McAfee total protect. В продуктах Касперского есть такая фича проверка флешек при их вставлении в комп. Есть ли что подобное в мкафи ??? если нет то как защитить мне комп от вирей с флехи ?? будит ли этот антивирь ругаться с каким-нибудь ПО по защите флешки ??


----------



## akok

*parkito*, сделайте ход конем, отключите автозапуск.


----------



## iolka

*parkito*, но отключение автозапуска не избавляет вас от обязательной проверки устройства перед открытием, а лишь блокирует автозапуск с него.)


----------



## akok

Да, но отключение автозапуска позволит запускать проверку вручную не беспокоясь о автоматическом запуске вредоносного содержимого.


----------



## parkito

Спасибо за советы ! а вот еще вопрос : Мкафии положил в свой карантин проги которые не являются вирусами. Как мне их вызволить из "плена"


----------



## Candellmans

*Знаменитая и скандальная ИБ-компания McAfee воскресла*
Intel закрыла сделку по продаже контрольного пакета акций Intel Security, после чего, как и обещала, переименовала ее в McAfee. Так знаменитый бренд вновь появился на рынке кибербезопасности после 7-летнего отсутствия. Руководство уверено, что название компании давно не ассоциируется с фамилией и личностью ее скандально известного основателя.
*
Сделка Intel*
Компания Intel Security была официально переименована в McAfee, после того, как Intel закрыла сделку по продаже ее акций инвестиционному фонду TPG Capital. Таким образом, знаменитый бренд McAfee вернулся на рынок информационной безопасности после 7-летнего отсутствия.

По условиям соглашения, о котором впервые было объявлено в сентябре 2016 г., TPG Capital получил 51% акций Intel Security, 49% осталось у Intel. Общая стоимость сделки составила $4,2 млрд. Из них $3,1 млрд Intel получила наличными средствами, еще $1,1 млрд – инвестициями в уставный капитал.

*Новый старт и перспективы*
В результате сделки McAfee возродилась как самостоятельная компания. Ее гендиректором стал *Крис Янг* (Chris Young), ранее занимавший должность старшего вице-президента и генерального менеджера Intel Security. Председателем правления McAfee назначен *Брайан Тейлор* (Bryan Taylor), который является партнером в TPG Capital.

В настоящий момент услугами возрожденной McAfee пользуются две трети из 2 тыс. крупнейших компаний мира, сообщает ресурс Techcrunch. Выручка бывшей Intel Security выросла на 11% в первом полугодии 2016 г. В дальнейшем McAfee будет заниматься исключительно обеспечением киберзащиты, на нее никак не будет влиять бизнес Intel по производству аппаратных компонентов.

По словам *Стива Гробмана* (Steve Grobman), технического директора McAfee, Intel всегда была в выигрыше от коммерческого успеха Intel Security. Сейчас компания собирается развиваться преимущественно в двух направлениях: применение машинного обучения для упреждающего обнаружения киберугроз и партнерство с другими игроками рынка кибербезопасности.






Джон Макафи, основатель знаменитой одноименной ИБ-компании
Возврат к прежнему бренду Гробман объясняет коммерческими соображениями. По его словам, McAfee – это бренд, которому доверяют. Гробман уверен, что клиенты давно не ассоциируют название компании с личностью ее основателя, чья репутация оставляет желать лучшего, поскольку он уже более 20 лет никак с ней не связан.

*Первое возрождение McAfee*
Поглощение Intel и выход из нее – это не первый случай исчезновения и возрождения бренда McAfee. Компания была основана в 1987 г. *Джоном Макафи* (John McAfee) шотландо-американским программистом, пионером в сфере антивирусного ПО. Изначально фирма была зарегистрирована как McAfee Associates. Основатель, в честь которого назван бренд, ушел из компании в 1994 г.

В 1997 г. произошло слияние McAfee с компанией Network General, в результате которого образовалась новая компания под названием Network Associates, из-за чего бренд McAfee прекратил свое существование в первый раз. Но в 2004 г. после реструктуризации и продажи части активов компания вернула себе прежнее название, хоть и в усеченном виде – McAfee.

*Поглощение Intel и смерть бренда McAfee*
В 2010 г. Intel объявила о приобретении McAfee за $7,68 млрд – на 60% дороже, чем стоили ее акции на бирже до сообщения о продаже. К этому времени McAfee уже устойчиво занимала вторую по объему выручки долю рынка антивирусного ПО (после Symantec). Сделка была завершена в феврале 2011 г.

В 2014 г. Intel объявила о переименовании McAfee в Intel Security. Так произошло повторное исчезновение бренда. Логотип McAfee с красным щитом модифицировать не стали, изменив только название. Продукты компании сохранили фрагмент «McAfee» в составе своих наименований.

*Одиозный Джон Макафи*
Решение Intel о ребрендинге связывали с желанием дистанцироваться от фигуры Джона Макафи, который к тому времени успел стать одиозной личностью. Макафи не только вел богемный образ жизни, но и проходил в качестве подозреваемого по делу об убийстве своего соседа, застреленного в собственном доме в Белизе в ноябре 2012 г. Однако официального обвинения Джону предъявлено не было.

Кроме того, полиция Белиза, где Макафи жил на своей вилле, инкриминировала ему хранение и продажу оружия и нелицензированных медикаментов. После того, как его вилла подверглась обыску, Джон был вынужден изменить внешность и мигрировать Гватемалу, которая вскоре выдала его США. Впоследствии все обвинения были с него сняты.

В мае 2016 г. Джон Макафи был назначен председателем и генеральным директором компании MGT Capital Investments. В том же месяце компания объявила, что сменит название на John McAfee Global Technologies, породив таким образом еще один бренд McAfee.
Знаменитая и скандальная ИБ-компания McAfee воскресла


----------



## Кирилл

Емае...они и так впыживаются не хуже той же десятки... на днях был у родственников.
Им с новым ноутбуком продали за 1200 с чем макафи 2015...без ключа.
То есть ключ есть на карте,активация карты привязана к почте,а почта одна на всех (мы за ценой не постоим?) и само собой к почте нет пароля.
На месте близко географически можно было бы еще "побыковать",но в данном случае дешевле забить... сколько десятков тысяч лицензий макафи так продается? 
Дофига и больше...


----------



## Candellmans

Kиpилл написал(а):


> Емае...они и так впыживаются не хуже той же десятки... на днях был у родственников.
> Им с новым ноутбуком продали за 1200 с чем макафи 2015...без ключа.
> То есть ключ есть на карте,активация карты привязана к почте,а почта одна на всех (мы за ценой не постоим?) и само собой к почте нет пароля.
> На месте близко географически можно было бы еще "побыковать",но в данном случае дешевле забить... сколько десятков тысяч лицензий макафи так продается?
> Дофига и больше...


Вот такой видимо злющий и своеобразный маркетинг в нашей стране..( Помню когда последний раз его ставил( а было это ух как давно ),он еще и элементы Яндекса с одноименным браузером тащил с собой,если манюсенькую галку не снять  )


----------



## regist

Candellmans написал(а):


> Помню когда последний раз его ставил( а было это ух как давно )


Когда ставил его несколько лет назад , насколько помню яндекса не было. А вот скачать с оф. сайта не указывая номер банковской карты было проблемой .
При этом ещё не хотели давать триал, если раньше с этой учётной записи (регистрация привязана к мылу) уже ранее качали продукт. Типа уже один раз бесплатно пробовали, хватит вам триалы качать.


----------

